# Truffles and Emma are 6 mos old!



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Well, tomorrow, but close enough. Time sure does fly! I have to say that these two are some of the SWEETEST puppies I have ever had. OMG. So sweet. They didn't have a bath for these pics so they are a little scruffy but it's been a few months since I shared piccies of them  
So here they are..
Bellarata's Truffles by Design and Bellarata's Glee by Design (Emma)

If you want to see a video of their daddy, BISS Ch. Delcost Marc by Design (the #1 male in the US for 2009) here is a short video of him 






They are entered in their first show this coming weekend in Del Mar, it should be interesting, LOL! 









So here they are. Truffles on the left, Emma on the right. 

[I







]
A close up of Truffles









Playing keep away with a cat toy









Emma in the front of the pic, Truffles is right next to her. They are different body types, Emma has longer legs and is a bit longer in body and neck, while Truffles is compact with shorter legs.









Truffles watching Marina









And a piccie of Truffles free stacking

They look different, Truffles should resemble her dad while Emma looks more like Caira (and half sister Kenzie) and she has definitely inherited Caira's mouth, :smrofl:

I'll definitely take some pics of next weekend when they are in their first show!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Stacey, they are just beautiful.Good luck in the show!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Just adorable. Both of them.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

OMG Stacy, They are just beautiful. Much good luck in the show ring. Let us know how they do.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*they are BEAUTIFUL. what a thick and fluffy coat they have. gorgeous :wub:

and the noses, aaawwwhh, makes me want to kiss them :smootch::smootch:*


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

OMG!!! what two beautiful little babies, I love both :wub::wub: of them. Will they will be going against each other in the upcoming show? It will be fun watching their show careers. Please keep us posted. Will you be showing them in Atlanta?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Have they ever grown? Wow! They are so gorgeous :wub::wub: it goes to show me even more now. Having seen them as babies and preferring the look of Emma, I now see them more grown up I think I now prefer Truffles. Hard to tell with pics. though. I love the name Truffles too :thumbsup: they are both real beauties. I hope they love the ring


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow! already 6 months! They are both very pretty! Looking forward to seeing how they do in the show ring!!


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

they're beautiful! i love following the pics you put up of them. good luck in the show!


----------



## nostresstoday (Nov 10, 2009)

I bet they are so much fun. I'm enjoying watching them grow up . I can't wait to see pictures of them in the show ring tomorrow :thumbsup:. They are both so beautiful....and Truffles little face makes me melt.


Darlene and Miley


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

They're so pretty...I can't believe they're 6 months old already. wow-they've grown up to be very nice looking Maltese!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

They're stunning pups!
good luck in the show!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

absolutely adorable:wub: wow is their daddy stunning:tender::good post - perfect looking forward to next weeks thread:aktion033:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

chichi said:


> Stacey, they are just beautiful.Good luck in the show!


Thank you so much ))



aggiemom99 said:


> Just adorable. Both of them.


They get kissed a lot :thumbsup:



revakb2 said:


> OMG Stacy, They are just beautiful. Much good luck in the show ring. Let us know how they do.


Thank you! I will let you know how the show goes next weekend! I might only show one of them on saturday because Marina has conflicting Junior showmanship time and I can't show them both!



HEINI said:


> *they are BEAUTIFUL. what a thick and fluffy coat they have. gorgeous :wub:
> 
> and the noses, aaawwwhh, makes me want to kiss them :smootch::smootch:*


aww thanks! Coats are coming in nice and dealing with coat change. :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

The girls are just gorgeous, i can't believe they are 6months old already. :wub:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

soooo soooo gorgeous Stacy!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

LUCY N PETS said:


> OMG!!! what two beautiful little babies, I love both :wub::wub: of them. Will they will be going against each other in the upcoming show? It will be fun watching their show careers. Please keep us posted. Will you be showing them in Atlanta?


 They will both be competing in the 6-9 mos class at the upcoming show, although I may only have one showing on saturday due to a conflicting juniors time, Marina wont' be available to take a dog in. :mellow: 
Sunday though we'll be able to show both pups.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

silverhaven said:


> Have they ever grown? Wow! They are so gorgeous :wub::wub: it goes to show me even more now. Having seen them as babies and preferring the look of Emma, I now see them more grown up I think I now prefer Truffles. Hard to tell with pics. though. I love the name Truffles too :thumbsup: they are both real beauties. I hope they love the ring


I prefer the look of Truffles better (shh, dont' tell Emma) but they are both pretty puppies. I love Emma's substance, she is a solid beast. My husband isn't used to playing with puppies that NEVER use their teeth, LOL. He's shocked and amazed by how gentle these two are!



myfairlacy said:


> Wow! already 6 months! They are both very pretty! Looking forward to seeing how they do in the show ring!!


I know, time flies, doesn't it? I'm not expecting anything winning wise, I'm just trying to expose them to the chaotic show routine!



pinkpixie1588 said:


> they're beautiful! i love following the pics you put up of them. good luck in the show!


oh thank you so much ))



nostresstoday said:


> I bet they are so much fun. I'm enjoying watching them grow up . I can't wait to see pictures of them in the show ring tomorrow :thumbsup:. They are both so beautiful....and Truffles little face makes me melt.
> 
> 
> Darlene and Miley


They are showing next weekend, in Del Mar, so I'll be sure to take pics! 



shanghaimomma said:


> They're so pretty...I can't believe they're 6 months old already. wow-they've grown up to be very nice looking Maltese!


I'm really lucky with these two! What a wonderful breeding this was. :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Stacy, I'm a little confused now. First of all both pups are just adorable! Am I reading something wrong?? Did you say that you prefer Truffles look better but that you might be placing her in a pet home? Huh?


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Stacy, what a gorgeous pair!!! They are little stunners!!! WOW~~
:good post - perfect:good post - perfect:good post - perfect:good post - perfect:good post - perfect:good post - perfect


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

2maltmom said:


> Stacy, I'm a little confused now. First of all both pups are just adorable! Am I reading something wrong?? Did you say that you prefer Truffles look better but that you might be placing her in a pet home? Huh?


Yes I like prefer Truffles face but she's smaller than her sister and her bite isn't all the way in yet 


CeeCee's Mom said:


> Oh Stacy, what a gorgeous pair!!! They are little stunners!!! WOW~~
> :good post - perfect:good post - perfect:good post - perfect:good post - perfect:good post - perfect:good post - perfect


Thank you!!! They have the best temperaments also, sooo sweet Oh wait, I think I already said that, LOL


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Great looking puppies. Good luck at the show.


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

Beautiful Malts!!!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

They are both gorgeous. Good luck with them at the show. As far as I'm concerned they are already winners.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

omg, stacy, i can't believe how time flies and how beautiful these girls are! wish i could come down to del mar next weekend, but i'm not sure i have it in me since i have to go the following weekend (to the vaccination seminar). i can't wait to see the girls in atlanta! good luck next weekend to you and marina!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

You are going to have good luck with those two!! Gorgeous babies!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I :wub::wub::wub: the look of your line. Everyone of your pups that I have seen has a beautiful face! I hope Truffles bite comes in perfect but if not I know you won't have any issues placing her. :wub::wub::wub: Good luck on their first show.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

They are so cute! Their coats are beautiful, face are darling and wonderful black points!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Stunning.
xoxoxoxoox


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

They are gorgeous!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Adorable X 2 = beautiful Emma and Truffles


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I keep coming back to look at these two girls..they're really gorgeous. If you do have to place Truffles, someone is going to be very lucky to have her.


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

Beautiful pups! :aktion033:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

truffles and emma have grown into such pretty girls! good luck at the show next weekend!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh my gosh, they are both so adorable...and their Dad is just gorgeous.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

They are both beautiful...


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Beauties!


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

They are gorgeous! They must be sooooo fun!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

beautiful girls. Time SURE flies!!!!! you must be so proud 

Kat


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

wow Stacey both are amazing but I love Truffles stack! Can't wait to follow their career in the ring!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

They are both gorgeous girls. :wub::wub::wub: I hope Truffles' bite comes in nicely, as I'd love to see her in the ring. I'm assuming Emma's bite came in nicely? Anyway, good luck with your girls! I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for Truffles' bite!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

cyndrae said:


> Great looking puppies. Good luck at the show.


thank you 


janettandamber said:


> Beautiful Malts!!!!!





lynda said:


> They are both gorgeous. Good luck with them at the show. As far as I'm concerned they are already winners.


aww thanks!  



tamizami said:


> omg, stacy, i can't believe how time flies and how beautiful these girls are! wish i could come down to del mar next weekend, but i'm not sure i have it in me since i have to go the following weekend (to the vaccination seminar). i can't wait to see the girls in atlanta! good luck next weekend to you and marina!


Darnit, i was hoping you were coming so i could talk you into taking Truffles in the ring, LOL. I'm soo glad you decided to go to Atlanta, it wouldn't have been the same without you! Is sarah going?



pammy4501 said:


> You are going to have good luck with those two!! Gorgeous babies!


oh thank you  I miss having little puppies though  Might have to do something about that soon



luvmyfurbaby said:


> I :wub::wub::wub: the look of your line. Everyone of your pups that I have seen has a beautiful face! I hope Truffles bite comes in perfect but if not I know you won't have any issues placing her. :wub::wub::wub: Good luck on their first show.


Thank you! I'm just 'starting' my line and I have been very lucky so far! Truffles is a doll, actually that's what she looks like. A little stuffed doll. 



Nissa Fiona said:


> They are so cute! Their coats are beautiful, face are darling and wonderful black points!


thank you! I'm very happy with these girls!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

They are stunning:wub: I am in love:wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Beautiful kids Stacy..You did good. Best of luck at the show. We'll be watching for those pics.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

My gosh, they are just stunning! And totally adorable! :wub::wub:


----------



## jenn78 (Oct 27, 2009)

They are gorgeous!!! I want to come get them and take them home!!! Love the video too!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Aww Stacy I loved watching them grow up! They are truly adorable! Good luck on their first show!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

They are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

They are both gorgeous.......love Truffles little face:wub:.......they both have wonderful coats. You have a great time at Del Mar and get you some wins! It should be fun!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Beautiful babies.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

they are so pretty, Stacy!!!:wub:
i love all that hair!:tender:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

Stacey, I am sure they will stand out and do well . . . both are gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous babies . .:wub: keep us posted.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Stacy,

I am in love with both of your girls. I can't wait to see them in ATL. Sometimes I really wish we were not on opposite coasts because I would love to have the chance to do some fun shows with you and Marina. But that is why they make Nationals, I guess. 

Both of them just look amazing and isn't it awesome that they have the temperments to match. I keep saying that about my girls. I couldn't be more blessed with the temperments I have in them. It is the best of all.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

stunning both of them , good luck in the show ! how much do they weigh now?


----------

